# Surgery and Guilt



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone else ever feel guilty about surgery/grooming/etc. their dog?

I just scheduled a neuter/hernia repair/gastropexy for next week, and already I feel incredibly guilty about it. He's not going to understand what's going on, and he's going to be confused and in pain.

I basically just feel like the worst person on the planet.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely, but I also remind myself it's temporary pain. I took a few days off work for both animals and they were spoilt absolute rotten with 24/7 attention and care. They had a ton of treats, stuffed kongs, frozen raw bones, and beef tendons to keep them busy. After the first day Delgado was back to his old self and I had to regulate his activity constantly, that was my sign that he was feeling fine  I still gave him his pain medication on time each day as the vet perscribed and he had no major complications

At the end of the three week period when I took him to my parents for a play date with their dog he absolutely exploded with energy and happiness. We were all laughing at his antics, he was so happy to be allowed to run again

I hope everything goes well with Gabe and he heals quickly


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I feel bad for when I drop them off, while they wait for the before anesthesia part, but after that they are out, in recovery and on medication, and then on medication so not in pain after and pretty gorked out. And I have seen dogs a couple of hours after their neuters back in the kennels at the vet office and they are bouncing around looking for attention. 

I don't feel bad about restricting activity for as long as is needed, which apparently is not always the case as you read about giant seromas in the incisions and scrotal areas! 

I did ask with my one dog if I could stay in the lobby throughout her surgery as I had told her I'd never leave her somewhere and they let her stay out in the lobby with me until right before her surgery, and I stuck around until it was time to take her home. That was probably the best scenario. I also tell the dog what's going to happen, that I will be back to get them - helps me. 

I also do as many pre-check things as possible to lessen my nerves - blood work, bleeding time test, MDR1 precautions as needed for the meds used (I think Buster's list is what I bring? http://www.busteralert.org/), check off fluids as requested, and have a list where I note anything special. I am also sure to take them off supplements earlier (a week at least) as they can have a bad impact on bleeding and other things in a surgery. http://dogaware.com/health/surgery.html#before

I won't leave a dog at the groomer and have had to work hard to find a groomer who would agree to that. In exchange, I will help brush the dog out.  With her I also have the excuse it's a 30 minute drive, so I'd be driving 2 hours...

Good luck!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, but Im a helicopter mom. At least thats what my college age kids tell me, and a worrywart. I didnt have my 15 yr old shih tzu spayed because I felt bad that she would be in pain, although I regret it now that I have two boy dogs (neutered). 
I felt really bad getting Dex neutered and seeing him in pain. I know down the line he will probably need a hip replacement and im dreading the day, because of the recovery time and pain.
I have a great groomer, but it took me years to find her and feel comfortable with her. At doggy daycare I call them several times during the first few weeks, but I warned them I would. 


I do think its normal to have some hesitation and little guilt about putting your animals through surgery or some pain.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When I dropped Sinister off to get neutered I was a major worry wart, I had anxiety all day, I worried about him and I refused to take him to a clinic that wanted to keep him overnight. When I picked him up he had injured himself in the kennel area while waiting for his surgery because he was panicking. I was even more upset!

Because I am a worry wart I cannot drop him off at the groomers, I stay with him while they bathe and groom him. :blush:


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I do. I feel horrible when I drop them off for surgery, but the groomer here lets the well mannered/well behaved dogs play with her own dogs that hang out in the office and in the run in the back, so it's a play day for Finn while he waits for his turn. When it comes to surgeries, I'm such a worrywart. You want to see someone have a panic attack, watch me when the vet doesn't call before the exact end of office hours or if the vet calls earlier than expected.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I feel guilty afterwards. So guilty that sometimes I vomit (weird). Zeeva has had two surgeries in the last two months to remove lumps. When she came back groggy, confused etc I just have to focus on the fact that it was all for the better.

Praying for your pup! <3


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Anitsisqua said:


> Does anyone else ever feel guilty about surgery/grooming/etc. their dog?
> 
> I just scheduled a neuter/hernia repair/gastropexy for next week, and already I feel incredibly guilty about it. He's not going to understand what's going on, and he's going to be confused and in pain.
> 
> I basically just feel like the worst person on the planet.


Keep this in mind (something a wise veterinarian once told me)...
When you pick him up, you are going to be the rescuing hero, taking him away from there! He will not think of you as the person who caused anything, he will think of you as the one who came to get him out of there!

That has helped me through a lot of sorrow about having to leave them anywhere for anything. It helps.

Susan


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Keep this in mind (something a wise veterinarian once told me)...
> When you pick him up, you are going to be the rescuing hero, taking him away from there! He will not think of you as the person who caused anything, he will think of you as the one who came to get him out of there!
> 
> That has helped me through a lot of sorrow about having to leave them anywhere for anything. It helps.
> ...


Awe Susan! What a great post C:


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Keep this in mind (something a wise veterinarian once told me)...
> When you pick him up, you are going to be the rescuing hero, taking him away from there! He will not think of you as the person who caused anything, he will think of you as the one who came to get him out of there!
> 
> That has helped me through a lot of sorrow about having to leave them anywhere for anything. It helps.
> ...


That is an amazing way to think about it!


----------

